# Suggest me safe power supply for 3 gtx 1070ti 24/7mining



## Honey (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi,
Adding 3 more gtx 1070 gpus but doubt on power supply,
Please suggest safe and good price,
Current budget 160$ according to india market.
But if its difficult in that price then would try to extend budget.
Edit. Psu having more pcie 8pin wires would more preferable...
Edit. Tried to search on Google hows 
Corsair tx750m and cooler master v750?


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2018)

I recently got a FSP 850W Hydro G for a similar price. I'd highly recommend it and it has enough PCIe wires for 3 GPUs


----------



## Honey (Jan 10, 2018)

silkstone said:


> I recently got a FSP 850W Hydro G for a similar price. I'd highly recommend it and it has enough PCIe wires for 3 GPUs


It costs 220+ in our area..


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2018)

Those cards are gonna be working flat out and therefore pulling quite a lot of power. I would go with a top brand like Seasonic of not less than 1KW for a decent safety margin.

Just check out the models available in your region.

Make sure you have proper cooling, too.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2018)

i am running 8 x 1070 cards at around 1kw from the wall.. call it 120 watts per card..

overclcock the memory mine is at +600.. set the max power limit 75%.. this limits the boost clock (power usage) without lowering the hash rate..

contrary to what most folks would think mining 1070 cards are not running flat out.. far from it..

a good quality 500 watt psu would provide more than enough power for 3 x 1070 cards..

trog


----------



## Honey (Jan 10, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i am running 8 x 1070 cards at around 1kw from the wall.. call it 120 watts per card..
> 
> overclcock the memory mine is at +600.. set the max power limit 75%.. this limits the boost clock without lowering the hash rate..
> 
> ...


at our area only corsair and coolermaster available right now 
corsair tx750m series and coolermaster rm750x
also available platinum but its costly about more than 240+$
can you help me to find out in amazon.in ? if 500w is enough which you suggest? if any company psu rating 80plus should i buy with closed eye?


----------



## 64K (Jan 10, 2018)

Since you are going to be running these cards all day every day then efficiency comes into play. Efficiency maxes at around 50% use of the rated wattage of a PSU. Possibly that may even be more important for you depending on what you pay per kWh where you live in India.


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2018)

Each 1070 (not sure about ti) is designed to pull 150w. That's 450w just from the cards. Throw in another 300w for the rest of your system and safety margin and you're looking at a 750w unit. 

Of course you can also set the cards to run at a lower power target... I set mine to 80%/so that's 120w per card saving me 60w across 2 cards. Mining can and will load those cards to their power limit.


----------



## Honey (Jan 10, 2018)

hat said:


> Each 1070 (not sure about ti) is designed to pull 150w. That's 450w just from the cards. Throw in another 300w for the rest of your system and safety margin and you're looking at a 750w unit.
> 
> Of course you can also set the cards to run at a lower power target... I set mine to 80%/so that's 120w per card saving me 60w across 2 cards. Mining can and will load those cards to their power limit.


Yea right my 2 msi gtx 1070 running at 63 power limit and 3rd asus one at 80, 
But im still confused about gpu, right now at my local shop, corsair tx750m corsair rm650x , cooler master gm750w ,corsair cx750, cooler master v750 are available in stock which you prefer from that list?


----------



## silkstone (Jan 10, 2018)

I'd get a Corsair over coolermaster every day of the week. You might want to see if http://www.jonnyguru.com/ has reviews of the ones you are looking at.


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2018)

trog100 said:


> i am running 8 x 1070 cards at around 1kw from the wall.. call it 120 watts per card..
> 
> overclcock the memory mine is at +600.. set the max power limit 75%.. this limits the boost clock (power usage) without lowering the hash rate..
> 
> ...


Going with your figures, thats 360W for the cards alone. There's still the CPU, mobo and other components to factor in which will take it well over 400W. That's too close to the rated 500W maximum for comfort for 24/7 operation. Given the 50% efficiency argument from @64K and just having decent headroom, I maintain that 1KW is still the best option. You could probably go down to 850W quite safely though.

@Honey Shame about the lack of brands in your region. A Seasonic would have been perfect for you.


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2018)

Corsair tx750m, or cooler master v750, whichever is cheaper. Both units get good marks at Johnnyguru. The others are lower quality units.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2018)

qubit said:


> Going with your figures, thats 360W for the cards alone. There's still the CPU, mobo and other components to factor in which will take it well over 400W. That's too close to the rated 500W maximum for comfort for 24/7 operation. Given the 50% efficiency argument from @64K and just having decent headroom, I maintain that 1KW is still the best option. You could probably go down to 850W quite safely though.
> 
> @Honey Shame about the lack of brands in your region. A Seasonic would have been perfect for you.



sorry but you are wrong.. the rest of the system takes very little power.. but to be on the safe side lets say a 600 watt psu would do the job fine.. no way is a 1000 watt psu needed.. as claimed by some.. 

the other factor is cost.. once you go over 5 or 6 hundred watts.. the psu costs rocket.. the other factor is a good quality psu is designed to actually run at its maximum claimed wattage.. 

dont get me wrong here i always go over the top with a psu.. but honey does live in india and puts cost as a high priority..

trog


----------



## qubit (Jan 10, 2018)

trog100 said:


> sorry but you are wrong.. the rest of the system takes very little power.. but to be on the safe side lets say a 600 watt psu would do the job fine.. no way is a 1000 watt psu needed.. as claimed by some..
> 
> the other factor is cost.. once you go over 5 or 6 hundred watts.. the psu costs rocket.. the other factor is a good quality psu is designed to actually run at its maximum claimed wattage..
> 
> ...


I'm not wrong.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 10, 2018)

qubit said:


> I'm not wrong.



You are, at least for this use case.

He can get by with 600W provided his mining setup is typically configured, and the PSU able to meet its sticker rating.  There is no argument that could justify the additional cost of 1kw in a profit scenario like mining.


----------



## verycharbroiled (Jan 10, 2018)

yeah that corsair 750 will be fine for 3 1070tis and a typical mobo/cpu etc load.

one thing about folks always mentioning "just lower the power limits" yeah that works to get an underpowered psu to run within its limits.. until something happens and all your cards come up at 100% power limit. it does happen.

i load test my rigs at 100% power on the most power hungry algo i can find and let it run a day or so while checking temps (especially plugs on the cards and psu, not to mention the outlet its plugged into ) with an ir temp gun. ideally that 100% load test should still be only 80% of psu and outlet load rating. THEN i lower the power limits and sleep well knowing if something goes south and my cards come up at 100% i am still withing safe limits.


----------



## Honey (Jan 10, 2018)

thanks to all, all helped me alot, so im going to order corsair cx750m tomorrow, if im doing wrong please alert me before tomorrow.. 
thanks again,
btw hows antec brand?


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2018)

when i first ran my 8 x 1070 rig i just left the max power setting at 90%.. it was pulling just over 1200 watts from the wall... i ran it for three months like that..

then i experimented  a bit and found that lowering the max power to 75% saved both power and heat.. this simply reduces the cards max boost speed on the core which also reduces the power used and heat generated.. this did not reduce my hash rate but it did reduce power from the wall down to 1000 watts from 1200 watts..

i still say a good 600 watt psu will do the job fine for 3 x 1070 cards mining but aint gonna argue the point any more..

1070 card are very power efficient make allowances for that simple fact.. if it takes 1000 watts to run 8 mining cards.. 3 cards is less than half that.. which to my simple brain is less than 500 watts.. actually less than 450 watts.. closer to a real 400 watts..

i am now out of this thread.. he he

trog


----------



## Honey (Jan 10, 2018)

trog100 said:


> when i first ran my 8 x 1070 rig i just left the max power setting at 90%.. it was pulling just over 1200 watts from the wall... i ran it for three months like that..
> 
> then i experimented  a bit and found that lowering the max power to 75% saved both power and heat.. this simply reduces the cards max boost speed on the core which also reduces the power used and heat generated.. this did not reduce my hash rate but it did reduce power from the wall down to 1000 watts from 1200 watts..
> 
> ...


yea i wish my local shop had 600 watt, i agree you trog, as you know i believe your expert,
im trying to search at amazon for 600 or 550 80+, there would be nice if theres any..


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 10, 2018)

Honey said:


> im going to order corsair cx750m tomorrow,



are there no other choices? than Antec and Corsair CX. could you link the site of your supplier? or is it B&M only?


*this is within your budget , right?*

*this seasonic is also nice *

*or save a few bucks, but still nice.*


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 10, 2018)

qubit said:


> I'm not wrong.





R-T-B said:


> You are, at least for this use case.


This.

Sweet jebus. The 750Ti is a 180W damn card... why the hell is a 1kW PSU being suggested?!!!???????????????????????????????????

700W is PLENTY to run 3 of those for mining. If the CPU is working 100% too, go 800W... and even that is accounting for the curious 'headroom' people seem to love to have for little reason except to thin out their bank account.


Leave TPU for a couple of days and this..........


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 10, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> This.
> 
> Sweet jebus. The 750Ti is a 180W damn card... why the hell is a 1kW PSU being suggested?!!!???????????????????????????????????
> 
> ...


Sometimes you're better off just reading the OP and answering it (and skipping all the crap in between) although you can end up with a different  set of problems from doing that.

Is cash on delivery a common service available in India still? I noticed while going through the power supplies on Amazon India that it's an option for payment for several different power supplies


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah, admittedly I stopped at the appalling 1kW suggestion and scrolled up a  bit from the bottom, LOL!


----------



## dirtyferret (Jan 10, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> are there no other choices? than Antec and Corsair CX. could you link the site of your supplier? or is it B&M only?
> 
> 
> *this is within your budget , right?*
> ...


OK wolf over in jonnyguru runs one of his mining rigs off a corsair CX750, it will do the job.  May have to replace the fan 3-4 years down the line if becomes too noisy...


----------



## Honey (Jan 10, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Sometimes you're better off just reading the OP and answering it (and skipping all the crap in between) although you can end up with a different  set of problems from doing that.
> 
> Is cash on delivery a common service available in India still? I noticed while going through the power supplies on Amazon India that it's an option for payment for several different power supplies


Yea its common option, but the supplier at my town is very popular because he have many Frenchise of services include asus msi cooler master,corsair, he is also supportive person like previous i had issue with 1 year old gpu and he replaced it, that's why i like purchasing items from him, but there are many options available in amazon like evga antec silverstone and many but im not sure about these service's..


----------



## trog100 (Jan 10, 2018)

EarthDog said:


> Yeah, admittedly I stopped at the appalling 1kW suggestion and scrolled up a  bit from the bottom, LOL!



a 1070TI will stand a max power setting of 60% without losing hash rate when used for mining.. so that 180 watts is well out which makes the 1000 watts suggestions even more daft..

whoops i forgot i said i was out of this thread.. he he 

trog


----------



## hk69 (Jan 23, 2018)

For what it's worth, I was running 2 x EVGA 1070 and it held steady at 385w total.  Did some testing with one card, then the other, and each were running under 150w.  They remaining system (which was not designed to be energy efficient, just happened to have it on hand) was pulling under 100w.  600w PSU should be fine for 3 x 1070 cards.


----------



## John Naylor (Jan 23, 2018)

So which is it ?  Title ans post say 2 different things .....

Power 3 1070 Tis 

or \

Adding three 1070s ... adding them to what ?

If we go by NVidia''s public specs:

https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/products/10series/geforce-gtx-1070-ti/

Thermal and Power Specs:

Maximum GPU Temperature (in C) = 94
WGraphics Card Power (W) = 180
Recommended System Power (W) = 500
Supplementary Power Connectors = 8 pin

You'll need 500 for the system and 1st card + 2 x 180 watts or 860.   If anything is overclocked, that will drive wattage up.

Looking at the EVGA model tested by TPU, it peaked at 204 watts in gaming and 210 watts under zFurmark ... MSI Afterburner allows up to an increase on the power limit when overclocking so if going that route ... you have a theretical 280 watts max per card (840 watts for the cards alone) , or 100 watts additional per card... or 1060 ***theoretical*** overclocked and gaming.  Mining shouldn't bring you anywhere near that ... Id want an 850 (for up to 675 watts of real load).  I use the common rule of thumb of 1.25 times max power draw for light - medium duty and 1.5 times fpor serious overclocking / gaming boxes

However, might be worth considering that PSUs are most effecient at 50% power, so you don't want to be mining  24/7 if your are in countries with high electric rates..  In India, reported average electric cost was $0.08 per kw hr in 2017 which is pretty good .... in some areas of Inbdia tho, it's double that..... Let's do worse case @ $0.16 which still isn't so bad.

Let's examine two scenarios

0.600 kilowatts x 24 hours x 365 days x 3 years x $0.16  = $2,523 at 100% effieciency

650 watt Platinum PSU w/ 600 watt load ... (90.5% efficient)
At 90.5& efficiency this cost is $2,787.71

1050 watt Platinum PSU w/ 600 watt load ... (93.5% efficient)
At 93.5& efficiency this cost is $2,698.27

So the savings is about $90 for getting the bigger, quieter PSU.

In short, if you can pay $90 more for a 1050 watter, it works .. pay now for the more expensive PSU or pay later to the electric comapany .  If ya lived in Germany where average cost is double that, buying the bigger PSU makes sense .  It will also run quieter, have loads of headroom which should deliver longer life as well as provide plenty of room for future expansion.  I'd do a 850, but a 650 w/ three 8 pin power cables would work

A Seasonic X650 Gold has (4) 6+ 2 Pins
EVGA 650 P2 has (2) 8-pins and (2) 6+2 pins
A Corsair CX650M w/ (2) 6+2 pins just isn't gonna cut it

Obviously the bigger PSUs in these series will be capable of doing the job but more efficiently, quieter and at lower electric cost ... You will have to run your own numbers to see if that costs offsets the difference in purchase price.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 23, 2018)

I don't know why we are playing a game of theory. How about this he could run 4 of those on a 850w as long as it was a good psu. When setup for mining it wouldn't pull more than 550w at the wall. There is no reason on earth to go with anything higher than something like a 750 supernova. 

Those of you arguing efficiency. Find me the ROI on doubling the cost of my PSU at a loss of 4% efficiency. That is the difference between 50 and 100% load on most higher end units. Some are as low as 2%.

This isn't a gaming rig, this isn't a furmark rig. This will be doing mining, these cards if setup correctly will never reach the tdp levels you see in games let alone furmark.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 23, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I don't know why we are playing a game of theory. How about this he could run 4 of those on a 850w as long as it was a good psu. When setup for mining it wouldn't pull more than 550w at the wall. There is no reason on earth to go with anything higher than something like a 750 supernova.
> 
> Those of you arguing efficiency. Find me the ROI on doubling the cost of my PSU at a loss of 4% efficiency. That is the difference between 50 and 100% load on most higher end units. Some are as low as 2%.
> 
> This isn't a gaming rig, this isn't a furmark rig. This will be doing mining, these cards if setup correctly will never reach the tdp levels you see in games let alone furmark.



there are those that know and those that just think they know.. he he

trog


----------



## Honey (Feb 4, 2018)

Update.
Forgot to update in busy schedule
Bought weeks ago.
Thermaltake tough power 1000watt 80+ gold..
This was only available at local shop..
I hope i made good decision, thanks all, helped alot..


----------



## silkstone (Feb 4, 2018)

Honey said:


> Update.
> Forgot to update in busy schedule
> Bought 2 weeks agoz
> Thermaltake tough power 1000watt 80+ gold..
> ...



Should be fine for 3-4 1070's. Good choice.


----------



## Honey (Feb 4, 2018)

silkstone said:


> Should be fine for 3-4 1070's. Good choice.


Only 3 4 ?


----------



## silkstone (Feb 4, 2018)

Honey said:


> Only 3 4 ?



That's how many you have, right?
If you want to add more, you can likely get the 1070's down to around 150 W each and run 6 of them.


----------



## Honey (Feb 4, 2018)

silkstone said:


> That's how many you have, right?
> If you want to add more, you can likely get the 1070's down to around 150 W each and run 6 of them.


oh thank god, i thought psu of bad quality. its hard earnt money i spent xD
for more 2 - 3 gpus.


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 4, 2018)

Honey said:


> Update.
> Forgot to update in busy schedule
> Bought 2 weeks agoz
> Thermaltake tough power 1000watt 80+ gold..
> This was only available at local shop..


As you have Bought localy ( good for that unwanted and unexpected failure as rma would be eaysier not that i expect or predict any failure).
lots of people have said /stated you don't need such a High wattage PSU and they are right (BUT)
since you have Started mining ( and i do read and follow your posts/threads) you have expanded your operation
and no doubt will continue to add to your mining Operation.
what you have wisely done is to give yourself some spare future power capacity for further expansion


----------



## Honey (Feb 4, 2018)

dorsetknob said:


> As you have Bought localy ( good for that unwanted and unexpected failure as rma would be eaysier not that i expect or predict any failure).
> lots of people have said /stated you don't need such a High wattage PSU and they are right (BUT)
> since you have Started mining ( and i do read and follow your posts/threads) you have expanded your operation
> and no doubt will continue to add to your mining Operation.
> what you have wisely done is to give yourself some spare future power capacity for further expansion


actually i was going for small like people suggested in thread, but small were out of stocks, i could buy from online but, i dont buy senstive things from online, because my local shop person is good friend and actually biggest shop in city, he handling lot of service centers like msi,asus,zotac service centers and thermaltake too. it is going much easier for me to replace (if needed, like he always do)
as you know crypto crysis on hardware, he only had few 700w and 600w of various brand but in bronze model,
at that time i was going to ask in this thread,for should i buy 80+ bronze or not, then i thought it would not good to ask small things again and again,
then i bought 1000w with keeping in mind that will help in 2 3 gpu also..
(sorry for english mistakes,fast typing)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

one thing i wanted to ask, i have less pcie wirte about (6)
are all modular psu wires same? (80+ gold)
i wanted to have one more PCIE 8pin, i tried to search online they are selling full kit costs 150+$ but i only need pcie power cables.


----------



## dgianstefani (Feb 24, 2018)

I use Seasonic Prime Titanium 850w/1000w exclusively on my rigs.  They're basically the best readily available consumer PSU on the market.  The new Prime Ultra series are a minor upgrade across the board.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2018)

Honey said:


> Update.
> Forgot to update in busy schedule
> Bought weeks ago.
> Thermaltake tough power 1000watt 80+ gold..
> ...



You could run 6 1070's on that unit fine.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 24, 2018)

cdawall said:


> You could run 6 1070's on that unit fine.


I run 2 1080ti and 4 1080s on a 1000w unit, all throttled to 65%.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2018)

yotano211 said:


> I run 2 1080ti and 4 1080s on a 1000w unit, all throttled to 65%.



I normally assume closer to 75-80% power which on a 1070ti should be right around 130-140w per card. That puts it right around 840w in just GPU leaves plenty of room for whatever weird load spike might hit and if he wants to push up to 100% TDP with an overclock the room is there. Never know what coin might go to the moon.


----------



## yotano211 (Feb 24, 2018)

cdawall said:


> I normally assume closer to 75-80% power which on a 1070ti should be right around 130-140w per card. That puts it right around 840w in just GPU leaves plenty of room for whatever weird load spike might hit and if he wants to push up to 100% TDP with an overclock the room is there. Never know what coin might go to the moon.


I do more of a mining efficient vs mining speed. That and some breakers in my apartment wont do 70 or 75% TDP.


----------

